# Looking for a spring thru early fall campground in N. GA, around Lake Burton or Helen



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking for a campground where I can leave my camper for April thru September and pay monthly rate so the family and I can run up there on weekends and camp.  Want to be around the Helen or Lake Burton areas so we can trout fish the local streams around there.  Please respond if you know of a good campground.  Need Electricity, water and sewer hookup.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 19, 2011)

Helen would have the campground at the Upper Chattahoochee area..a mile north of town and left across the bridge, also check the State park just north of town. Don't know about leaving your gear there that long being allowable. You might check Craigslist?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 25, 2011)

I know where there is a mobile home spot right on one of the many creeks around here if you would be interested in that. It would be cheaper than a campground monthly i'm sure. Course you would have a water and electric bill. I can check to see if it is available if ya like.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 30, 2011)

Check Turners. It's not too far from Helen, but they have seasonal sites. A friend of mine has one. I don't have any contact info for them. You could probably look them up on Woodalls.com


----------



## bassfan (Apr 17, 2011)

River Bend is  a good one near Lake Burton. Very clean and family owned.


----------



## moulder03 (May 15, 2011)

*sugar mill creek*

Our new favorite campground is Sugar mill creek. Its only a few miles from Lake Burton and it has a bar in the campground.


----------



## BFR300 (May 23, 2011)

Nichols on the River is on the Tallulah and not far from Burton, and a lot of trout water. The camp is in Rabun Co. 706 782 5732. They have seasonal sites. Not fancy but every one there is friendly, good atmosphere. I have friends with seasonal sites there and my wife and I have been going there for years with our trailer.


----------



## jigman29 (May 30, 2011)

They have one on the Tallullah river just off 441 in tallullah falls.It has year round rates and the river is well stocked with trout.Not sure of the price but I think the name is Tallullah river resort,and I am pretty sure they have an indoor pool and resturant.


----------

